# Whats your favorite herb?



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Right now it is my Rosemary!








Its 2 years old and is waist high full of flowers. I never knew Rosemary was so beautiful.
I use Rosemary for different things, insecticide, flavor, decorative, aromatic and more.

Tam


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I wish rosemary was hardy here! We had a huge bush when we lived in CA. I am enjoying growing a bunch of different varieties of mint!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

My favorite is Basil since I can grow it and cook with. I am not very accomplished with more complex herbs. I also like my rosemary bush. My very large one died in our drouth a couple of years ago and I have a replacement that is still quite small. I just like to smell it outside.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't see why you can't grow it Stacey- it grows in NM and CO. If you give it a protected spot and good drainage it should do.
I had to look that up Tammy- you have a different species than we do- you have albiflorus  We have which is just officinalis.
If you want a start Stacey I can send you one 

We have lots of favs...one for me that is rather exceptional is creeping thyme. It makes a blanket of low sturdy growth that is so pretty and blooms too. It dries to a wonderful seasoning and is also really good just clipped fresh. It is winterhardy and does not die back here but becomes even more beautiful with bronzing on the leaves. There are many cultivars with different flavors and aromas. Well worth the garden space. Ours is about 6 feet square now and we are going to lift rooted bits and trans plant to other places just for the beauty of it as a ground cover. It makes a lovely purple carpet when it blooms  

Lee


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I wonder if Tammy's rosemary is a cultivar named 'Arp' which has that very strong upright growth form. It has clear, light blue flowers that easily look white in a photo. 'Arp' is one of the cold hardiest of the rosemary varieties, which is a also good for where Tammy lives.

I grow and propogated about a dozen varieties of rosemary in my little nursery and Permaculture farm here. I love rosemary!

Stacey, I have limited experience with Kansas, but when I was there it was hot and muggy in the summer. Rosemary will sometimes weaken from fungal diseases in those conditions, and then be less winter hardy. I have to deal with different fungal problems here in Seattle too. 

If you can find a micro climate with some breeze, good airflow, you might be successful with one of the colder tolerant varieties. Plant it with super drainage, I even plant in sand sometimes when conditions are dicey for fungal risks.


----------



## happy vagabonds (Jun 24, 2012)

I have had up to 75 different herbs in my garden. I would have to say that my prize and most favorite is my lemon verbena. I just love the way it smells and it's so lovely to use in cakes and what not. 

Lemon Balm is probably my second favorite as I *really* enjoy making lemon balm tea. I think it's a bit of an acquired taste, but if you're looking for something to help you relax on a summer afternoon... lemon balm tea is surprisingly effective. 

I love Basil as well. It's very versatile. Dill is also a favorite. I love fennel too.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

basil, i love basil. i am german and native decent but i still love basil. it reminds me of my mom for some reason.


----------



## fattyaddie (Oct 24, 2011)

Do you have any starts or seeds for sale? I would love to add these to my garden. Havent found lemon verbena or lemon balm local.
Thanks
Jenene


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I still have my ultimate favorite which is Catnip, much like the Lemon balm it too is used as a calmative. And second is comfrey. 
Tam


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I losty all of my mints and lemon verbena and lemon balm a couple of years ago when we had a severe drought and 100 degrees for so long. Even watering they did not make it so I am slowly getting my different varieties of mints planted again. I have lemongrass but no balm or verbena yet. When I go to my quarterly market the herb lady there should have some for me. I love lemon scented anything in the garden.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Jenene I can send you a lemon balm  They are weeds here and we do subtractive gardening with them. They seed and come up everywhere so be forewarned.
It is lovely stuff and the rabbits relish it esp in summer so we let it happen  

The white flowering rosemary is called officinalis albaflorus.
Ours is just officianlis. We have a beautiful beautiful creeping rosemary that is semi-recumbent and flowers repeatedly instead of just seasonally. Delightful! Creeping rosemary is officinalis prostratus


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

This is where we got our more unusual starts that nurseries local to us do not carry.

http://www.sandymushherbs.com/


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

My favorites are dill, cilantro and basil because I like to cook with them. Right now I don't have a garden, but would like to grow a few pots of those things when it's warm enough here. My neighbors have a garden in summer and I trade them cheese and milk for veggies and herbs.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I love growing rosemary. It smells so good. For eating I love cilantro. For medicine I have a special relationship with sage.


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

I like my mints and my Stevia.  

Right now I am growing peppermint, spearmint, apple mint, orange mint, sweet mint, chocolate mint, horse mint, common mint, and walkers cat mint  But I am going to try and get me some Pineapple mint


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Horehound and oregano. 

I really need to get my own weed garden going here. I've always had one and we've been here since '06. My mom's is big, so I just swipe from hers when I want something.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

My favorite is Lemon grass however I also grow stevia, oregano, chives, rosemary and I love the mints .. especially the chocolate but I just cant find much use for them.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I am wanting to get sweet grass and Lemon grass. Both have great qualities and properties for tea and such 
Tam


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

I like apple mint. I've grown a bunch of different ones but apple is great for soothing sick stomachs and makes a great mint iced tea on a hot summer day I just cut a big fresh stalk and drop it right in my iced tea glass leaves and all. The only thing better than the taste and soothing feel is that awesome smell. Second favorite is probably the spearmint which keeps spreading and coming back year after year. The applemint is an aggressive underground runner so take care where you plant it or you'll have it forever.


----------



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm with you Frankie, lemon verbena is fantastic. You didn't mention making tea out of it. If you haven't yet, you need to! It's very calming and has a better flavor than the lemon balm, at least I think so. I miss the 6 foot bush I had at my last place, I've been looking and looking whenever I go to nurseries but I haven't found one yet.

Katie, we've grown pineapple mint. Not to dissuade you but it is one of the more vigorous mints if not the most that we've tried and we don't like it, really not a good flavor compared to the others. It is pretty though. We put it in 3 years ago and are still trying to eradicate it. Orange mint is our favorate.

Another of my favorites is lemon thyme. It blooms all summer, the bees love it, and it gets bigger every year. It's a low growing bush/ground cover and has small pink flowers. Greek oregano is also nice to have growing, it goes well in a lot of foods. Sorrel (not really an herb) is nice for thickening soups.


----------



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

I just realized you were talking about lemon verbena tea not lemon balm tea, so never mind my comment about tea.


----------



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

Double post, sorry.


----------

